# Plant id



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Can somebody tell me what this is exactly?

Lomariopsis cf. lineata
Monosolenium tenerum

Sorry for the lousy picture. 
Merry Christmas 
Thanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

picture is to small to tell


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe this is better. I can't figure out how they have "upgraded' imageshack.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like subwassertang to me


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back.

This is from flowgrow.
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/lomariopsis-cf-lineata
- Lomariopsis cf. lineata: 
The entire thallus is thin like a membrane (only one layer of cells thick), there is no midrib. Broad round lobes, the tip is never truncate. There are rhizoids (hairlike adhesion organs fulfilling the function of roots) at irregular distances on the underside, also near the margin of the thallus, often in groups. The thallus is more transparent and of a darker green, more flexible and less fragile than Monosolenium.

- Monosolenium tenerum: 
The thallus is stronger, more than just one layer of cells thick, with longlish, narrower forking shoots. The tips are less rounded, some of them are trucate. Midrib clearly visible, elevated on the underside, densely covered by rhizoids. In the tissue, oil body cells are visible, as tiny light-coloured (when viewn with incident light) or dark-coloured (when viewn with transmitted light) spots. The plant is very fragile

I don't see a midrib at all yet I wouldn't describe this as 'broad round lobes.'


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Monosolenium: thallus very brittle, with a distinct midrib (thickened strand in the middle). 
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/monosolenium-tenerum (see last 2 pics)
Lomariopsis cf. lineata, Suesswassertang: thallus homogenous, without midrib, very thin (only 1 cell layer thick), quite flexible, not very brittle.
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/lomariopsis-cf-lineata


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it looks just like this . The lomariopsis.

Thanks!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@Bruce: Now I see that you've already written the same before my posting, sorry!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

mire... Actually your link got me to the pictures I needed. So thank you. 

Flowgrow is great!


----------

